# Personal Bible Reading Time



## nwink (May 31, 2011)

For those with a busy life with family, when do you find time to read the Bible? Amidst working-out in the morning for health, getting to work on time, getting enough sleep to perform my job well...when can one find time to personally read from God's Word? (I'm mostly looking for personal examples of how to fit this duty in each day) Thanks!


----------



## jwithnell (May 31, 2011)

I try to time my awakening to give me time before the rest of the family gets up. Sometimes that's only a few minutes, and other times an hour or more. I try to spend some time in meditation and prayer at night before going to bed. I like to pray audibly and its hard to find the private space and time to do that with a family around. We all enjoy the time we read together in the evenings before the kids go to bed.


----------



## torstar (May 31, 2011)

You make it a top priority and stick to it.

If your top priorities are working out and sleep in your leisure hours then it might be tough to squeeze in Bible reading...


----------



## Andres (May 31, 2011)

> "...for while bodily training is of some value, godliness is of value in every way, as it holds promise for the present life and also for the life to come." - 1 Tim 4:8





nwink said:


> Amidst working-out in the morning for health,



If you have time to work-out your body, surely you can find time for God's Word. I don't mean that in a snarky way, but I mean it to encourage you. We (myself included) find time for all manner of things in our busy lives such as time for our favorite tv shows, time to check emails, time for working-out, and the list goes on and on. I've even heard the example that we always find time to eat. Obviously eating and those other things aren't inherently evil and in the case of eating they are neccessary. The point is that we _always _make time for those things which we deem a priority. Make quiet time alone w/God a priority and you will find the time for it.


----------



## au5t1n (May 31, 2011)

Andrew's right, and honestly, it really doesn't take much time. If you have ten minutes between two things in your schedule, that's two chapters you can read slowly. Do that two or three times a day and you can cover 4-6 chapters a day.

The Puritan answer to this question is "Wake up very early and pray and read for a long time." That's a pattern we see in virtually all of their lives. It's not for the faint of heart, but it is worth it. Good question.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

This thread is a slap in the face )): http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/puritans-woke-up-early-41716/


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2011)

austinww said:


> The Puritan answer to this question is "Wake up very early and pray and read for a long time." That's a pattern we see in virtually all of their lives. It's not for the faint of heart, but it is worth it. Good question.



Generally speaking, that's good advice, then and now. I find if I don't read when I first get up that it's very likely it won't get done at all.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 1, 2011)

torstar said:


> You make it a top priority and stick to it.



Good point. My dad always told me that if you truly want to do something, you will find time to do it.


----------



## baron (Jun 1, 2011)

When I used to work and had children at home I would read late into the night. The best time was when we did not have a TV then I could spend hours reading. As others mentioned if you really want to do something you will find the time. 

If you carry a bible or a Kindle (better) you would be surprised how much wasted time you can find to do some reading. Like in a line at the bank, grocery store, doctors office, there are moments ready to be reclaimed.

Now for my bible reading I read whole book's at a setting, which is pretty easy when you make it a habit.


----------



## jambo (Jun 1, 2011)

First thing in the morning, before anybody is up and last thing at night after everyone has gone to bed. I also find it helpful in the middle of the day. I drive a van and at lunch whilst parked in a wee quiet spot having a cup of tea and a sandwich its great to have half and hour's peace to read and think.


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 1, 2011)

In the morning, I do a study of the Westminster by reading the Scriptures associated with each doctrine.

In the evening, I have a regular Bible reading time by myself, as well as a Bible reading time with my children, and my _Tabletalk_ devotional.

The thing I've learned most about it is that it's not so much about how long you spend reading your Bible as it is about meditating on the passage you've read. Think about what Scripture portion you read, pray over it. That makes a big difference. Granted, you want more than a two minute scan of a Scripture, though.


----------



## Tim (Jun 1, 2011)

Another idea would be to select an audio Bible on mp3. I have a free KJV from here. Of course, if you listen while distracted (i.e., driving), an entire chapter can fail to register in your mind, but it can be quite profitable if you are going for an easy run on a well known route.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 1, 2011)

double post... odd since I only hit reply once...


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jun 1, 2011)

nwink said:


> For those with a busy life with family, when do you find time to read the Bible? Amidst working-out in the morning for health, getting to work on time, getting enough sleep to perform my job well...when can one find time to personally read from God's Word? (I'm mostly looking for personal examples of how to fit this duty in each day) Thanks!


 
I hear you. Between young kids, a 50 hour work week, and completing a degree in the evenings, I also find personal bible study something that is lacking. My wife and I do a devotion (Ligonier Table Talk) together before bed, I spend time catechizing my 3-year old after dinner, and recently I've incorporated a scripture reading (we're reading through the Psalms) before we say grace at dinnertime. None of these worthwhile endeavours are personal bible study, though. Other poster's comments concerning one's general priorities in life are well-taken.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tim said:


> Another idea would be to select an audio Bible on mp3. I have a free KJV from here. Of course, if you listen while distracted (i.e., driving), an entire chapter can fail to register in your mind, but it can be quite profitable if you are going for an easy run on a well known route.



I like to read early and then listen to what I read while I run. Very beneficial, In my humble opinion.


----------



## christiana (Jun 1, 2011)

duplicate/computer problems today


----------



## christiana (Jun 1, 2011)

The topic of this thread is a facination. I do not mean to be critical but just think about it, how Jesus Christ chose and gave eternal life to His own and then ask me if and when I find the time to read His word to me. Long ago I read the bio of Dawson Trotman, founder of The Navigators. His slogan was 'first word, God's word'. I too chose that slogan and started moving the alarm back one hour to provide time to read His Word before driving an hour to work. Actually I would get up, start the coffee, ride my stationary bike 8 miles and then drink coffee and read His word. The same amount of time is granted to each of us daily! Each of us makes our priorities, depending on their importance in our life!
Now that I've been retired for the past 15 years I have continued that plan and only changed it when I began Dr. Grant Horner's bible reading plan and increased my reading to 10 chapters daily.

When I first began I had occasional difficulty nodding off and would have to stop for a moment, pray, asking our Lord to help me get His word deeply into my heart and soul and to cause me to apply it to life that day! He has blessed my life beyond all expectations and I love His words more that my necessary food!! My mother always said, 'you cant outgive God'. She used that in tithing and in living for Him as well!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 1, 2011)

baron said:


> Now for my bible reading I read whole book's at a setting, which is pretty easy when you make it a habit.



Mark Dever points out the virtue of reading whole books of the bible at once, even the longer ones. He points out that one could read the entire book of Genesis in a few hours on a Saturday night. Consider what you normally do on a Saturday night and you will realize how valuable this could be.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 1, 2011)

Joshua said:


> christiana said:
> 
> 
> > duplicate/computer problems today
> ...


ok, cuz both my posts got edited above, and therefore, deleted.... alas, all that writing! any chance of recovering them?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 1, 2011)

Joshua said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...


ug..... man, that's really frustrating.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Early Lord's Day morning is a good time for personal reading and prayer. It is particularly fit the man leads in this, and sets the tone for the Lord's Day.

Also, during a "quiet time" during the Lord's Day.

This pattern will often anchor the rest of the week.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't make Bible-reading sound like a burden. It is heavenly entertainment. =)


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 1, 2011)

I am single so this might not work as well for you but I find meals make great times to read. Alos, if you have breaks at work or after your kids go to bed. Like others say, if it is your priority then finding time will be easy.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 1, 2011)

Tim said:


> Another idea would be to select an audio Bible on mp3. I have a free KJV from here. Of course, if you listen while distracted (i.e., driving), an entire chapter can fail to register in your mind, but it can be quite profitable if you are going for an easy run on a well known route.



Yes. Listening to the Bible read aloud is how the majority of Old Testament believers received the Scriptures. Since you work out, this is a natural... especially if you're an auditory learner like me. I tend to retain what I've heard better than what I've read, especially when I listen during the physical sharpness of a workout, so an audio Bible is a great help to me. Also, it often makes me want to go back and read sections or study further later on, so that I end up _wanting_ to read the Bible. And let's face it, we all make time for what we truly want to do.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 1, 2011)

My children are pretty much grown and out of the house, the youngest is 21 and still living at home while going to college, so it undoubtedly is easier for me than someone with small or school age children. I also am not a morning person at all, so I rarely do any reading in the morning. I drive over an hour to work and have to be there by 7:00 am, so that doesn't leave much time anyhow. But I do listen to either scripture, a Sermon and sometimes a podcast using my Ipod during the hour+ drive there and hour+ drive home.
I also keep a bible and usually 1 good book in my truck so I can read during my dinner break and also several times throughout the day I get time to read for 15 or 20 minutes here and there. At night when I get home my wife and I read our Bible's together and also use the daily devotional from Table Talk magazine And then I usually read more while in the bed before going to sleep.
One of the best things I ever did was turn off the satellite TV and get rid of the over air antenna, we watch no TV at all except for an occasional DVD movie or sometimes we watch teaching series from Ligonier ministries. Most of my friends think we are some kind of fundamentalist wacko's (like I really care) and I have to admit I don't miss packing my brain full of the **** that passes for TV nowadays, the main reason was I realized just how much time I was wasting every night watching TV. Time better spent with my Wife, My family when they come over and being able to just sit down and read for several hours without worrying about what is on TV. 

It was a little hard getting used to no football and nascar but after a year or so, I realized just how little any of that stuff matters anyway


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 1, 2011)

FenderPriest said:


> ug..... man, that's really frustrating.



Especially since I really benefited from your post earlier...


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Nathan,

I'd typed this up before, but due to a board malfunction, I accidentally erased it. Alas... So, I'm not sure you saw my post, so I'll type up what I can remember in case it proves to be of some small help.

So, the _first_ thing I want to say here is this: God is at work in you my friend. Your desire for more time in the word, and more time daily, is an evidence that _God_ is working in you to desire to know Him. Since this is God's work in your heart, take confidence my friend that God is going to answer these Christ-given longings. His Holy Spirit is on the scene, which means there's more hope to be had than whatever small pieces of advice we can offer on a message board.

Secondly, I'd want to ask you about your personal history in this area. Have you tried structured Bible time before? Have you tried a plan before? Did it work? Did it fail? If you've tried something before, I'd be interested to know why it didn't succeed. I ask this because each person is different than the next, and knowing your own strengths and weaknesses will help in thinking through a direction from here. Weaknesses don't dictate direction, but they do inform how we pray for God to help us in godly directions.

Thirdly, I'd want to know a little bit about your own sleeping habits. Do you require a lot of sleep? Little? Some people require 8+ hours (which I don't understand), others need much less. With kids, this can obviously vary a good deal. What's your regular sleeping pattern like? Could you wake up earlier? Or go to bed a bit earlier so you could wake up earlier for some time you'd carve out for Bible time in the morning?

Fourthly, related to this, is your life patterns in general. You said you work out. Is that every morning, or some? You might think about changing up your work-out schedule to make time for a devotional time. I have some friends who work out before they do Bible time so that they're more alert and attentive.

You asked for personal examples, so I'll lay out what I do Mondays through Friday.

4/4:30 am - Wake up, shower, breakfast.
5 am - Short walk with coffee and prayer (This is new as of this week to help me get a little blood flowing, a little solitude outside, so that I can be more alert in my Bible time.)
5 am - 6 am - This include my walk. This is my devotional time. I do this with my Bible and journal, and occasionally bring in another book.
6 am - 7 am - Reading. This is the time where I'll read a book and get ready to leave for the day.

On Mondays, Tuesdays, and Fridays, at 7 am I go to The Y to swim laps, and am at work by 8 am.
Every other Tuesday, I meet with a friend for coffee at 6:30 am, and am at work by 8 am.
Every Wednesday, I go to the chiropractor at 7 am, and am at work by 8 am.
Every Thursday, I meet with another friend every week at 6 am, do my reading at 7 am, and am at work by 8 am.

This works for me. We have a 7 month old boy who sleeps through the night, so you have to keep that in mind. I'm an up-early guy by nature, but I want to make it clear that waking up early isn't the super spiritual thing to do. For some it works. Others are night-owls and work better staying up until 12 or 1, and never see the light of day before 7 am. I know many who do this, and all of them are more godly than me. Like I said above, a lot of this depends on your own rhythm of life. It's not godly to try and be somebody else; somebody God hasn't designed you to be. I would say, however, that I think there is greater value to doing your devotion time in the morning rather than at night. I've never met anybody who's done their devotion time at night and been regular about it. The mornings are much easier to control. In my mind on this issue, I think of Psalm 119:147 - "I rise before dawn and cry for help; I hope in your words." Like I said above, my schedule is what works for me, and it leans on my own strengths at the exposure of my own weaknesses. I tend to lean towards reading more, and praying less. My morning walks are an attempt to change that! So my advice would be to consider the questions I laid out above, think about what your true convictions are, make an achievable plan, and start on it! I'd recommend to not change more than one thing in your schedule per week, otherwise there's likely to be more condemnation and discouragement when you fail. If you can only do 30 minutes of Bible time and want more, increase those times by 5 minutes per week. Nothing big. We're working for the long haul!

As I said Nathan, I think there is a lot to be encouraged by here. Your God is at work in you to love his Word and treasure it in your heart on a daily basis. Trust in him, not your efforts.


----------



## Calvin87 (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a great friend tell me one time as a joke, "Tom, You carry your cell phone with you everywhere you go, and yet you say that you don't have personal time to read your bible!" This hit me hard...so that day I went out to my local Barnes and noble and picked up a little NASB reference bible to carry in my back pocket. I soon found that I was leaving my cell phone at home, and reading scripture everywhere I went. And not only that, concerning the frequency of my reading: when I was not reading...it was so fresh on my mind that it even occupied my busy times. My old man jokes at the "Steak" I carry in my back pocket, but its done me a lot of good. It even gives me a chance to minister to people who often ask why I carry my Bible around. Some say it is (pharisitical sp?), but it has been a great help to me and for me.


----------



## gordo (Jun 9, 2011)

I am an avid reader so I find it easy to pickup the Bible at night. It also helps to remember how I feel on days when I don't read the Bible. It's similar to how you feel when you don't pray for a while.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 9, 2011)

Right before I go to bed usually.


----------



## JM (Jun 9, 2011)

I keep Bibles all over the place for easy access. If I have a Bible around I'm more likely to read it...or give it away. I tend to do that as well. That reminds me, I need to buy a cheap pocket Bible...

j


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jun 9, 2011)

I know that this is less-than-ideal, but I installed a bible reader on my blackberry today at lunch. Does anyone else squint at their phone to read a chapter while waiting for the bus etc..?


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 9, 2011)

ericfromcowtown said:


> I know that this is less-than-ideal, but I installed a bible reader on my blackberry today at lunch. Does anyone else squint at their phone to read a chapter while waiting for the bus etc..?


 
I read on my iPod Touch on campus sometimes.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the main point that's come out in this thread is that, if you're going to commit to reading the Bible, you have to do it _on purpose_. It doesn't matter what kind of reading schedule you're on - that's just a matter of what works best based on your schedule and personality (being retired, I'm using Grant Horner's schedule). The point is to make a firm commitment to read the Bible _on purpose_.


----------

